# 2 ISP routing FreeBSD 9.1



## arifyusof (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been looking around for a day + but I can't or don't have the full understanding to get this to work:

I have a FreeBSD 9.1 running mpd5.

em0 - 192.168.10.28
em1 - 10.40.0.2
default route = 192.168.10.1
`setfib 1 route add default 10.40.0.1`

I want to be able to

Whatever packets comes in through em0 goes out em0 and same for em1
Everything from 10.40.0.0/24 or em4 goes through em1 (10.40.0.2) gateway 10.40.0.1

There is mpd5 running for 2 interfaces em3 and em4. 
em3 is running mpd5 NATted to various 10.x.x.x IPs using 192.168.1.28.
em4 is running mpd5 not natted and NATting is done upstream by a pfSense firewall.

`setfib 1 netstat -rn shows correct gateway of 10.40.0.1`. 
`setfib 1 traceroute <public ip>` is ok.

How do I set it so that whatever is from the 10.40.0.0/24 network or em4 goes through em1? Is there a clear cut and simple way I can do this, a working sample configuration? I tried a few methods from searching (PF) and unable to get it to work. If there is a clear example it would be very good. 

If this has been answered somewhere please do highlight to me. I haven't found a clear cut example yet. Thanks.


----------

